# Lets meet the dogs!



## Huntinbull

Here is my hunting partner and friend, Buck. He is a squirrel treeing machine. Turn ons: squirrels, hunting, belly rubs (who doesn't like those?), Nutro high energy dog food.
Turn offs: rolled up newspaper, treeless lawns, long days in the house.
Favorite color: Grey and fast.
Who do I admire: Huntinbull, of course (self agrandizement not withstanding, I mean i feed him for crying out loud)



Huntinbull


----------



## freyedknot

just a dog, no special talent .likes boat rides truck rides and all the raw fish he can eat.


----------



## Huntinbull

Being a best friend IS his speciel talent freyed! My dog loves to go fishing on the boat with me. He inspects every fish to make sure it is of the highest quality. Took him a while to realize he is not supposed to retrieve the bobber!

Huntinbull


----------



## steelmagoo

I've never hunted with a squirrel dog, always wondered what it would be like. What are the advantages vs quiet stalking or sitting? Does the dog help you get a shot by running it to your side of the tree? My setter isn't exactly "squirrel broke". She'll point them until they make a run for it, then she'll break and run them up a tree unless I whoa her loud and hard. So far I haven't tried real hard to discourage this. Probably a horrible idea, but maybe I'll try her on bushytails this fall. Anyway, here's my girl doing some water retrieves off an erosion control wall on Lake Erie. She's fearless.


----------



## Huntinbull

Steel,
It sounds like you have the beginnings of a squirrel dog. Only need a basic desire to chase, and the ability to bark at a treed animal. Being a retriever she probably doesn't range very far from you while hiking or walking. That is a good trait for a recreational squirrel dog, or meat dog. You really don't need a hard hunting, or far ranging dog for the occassional squirrel hunter. Any dog with a toy drive or play drive can be taught to hunt. Their job is just to put the squirrels in a tree and let you know where. Just being there will put the squirrels in a tree, and any dog who still deserves his dog union card will bark at a small furry thing. 

My first squirrel dog was a terrier/sheltie mix. We lived on a corn farm and I thought the barn cats were leaving me "presents" (dead squirrels) on my porch. It wasn't until I saw the dog catch a squirrel on the ground and kill it did i figure out. So I started watching her and praised her when she would chase one up a tree. A few lessons with treats got her to "speak" on command and a few trees later she was a treeing machine. Only drawback was that she would occassionally catch one on the ground. 

Huntinbull


----------



## ThunderHawk7

This is Brock vom Bergland...AKA "Grady James". He is a 3 year old GSP with a Prize II NA from Navhda. He is not only one hell of a hunting dog but he is my best buddy....I hope you enjoy the pics...


----------



## freyedknot

is he a black gsp?? never saw one . kinda looks like a lab almost.


----------



## Shortdrift

My two beagles, Krickette and her daughter Ringtail are long gone to the place where rabbits never hole up and pheasants always flush. I wish I had a picture of them to post but they are always as loving and devoted in my memory, clear as any picture could be.


----------



## ThunderHawk7

> is he a black gsp?? never saw one . kinda looks like a lab almost


He is a Dark Liver Color...He does looks almost black in certain overcast conditions. When he was a pup he was accused of being a lab quite frequently....Still happens now until they see his "waist"...LOL. He slims up in the back end...


----------



## bronzebackyac

Here is a pic of my little guy Remington. "well not so little anymore"
He is a black Lab. Big head, big heart and a big urge to dig, dig ,dig. 
This pic is when he was about 2 months old. He is five months now and weighs about 60 lbs. The vet said he will be about 110lbs when he's done growing. Hopefully he will be a bird dog. I have worked on the retreiving and he does great, but not with birds yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## ThunderHawk7

> Here is a pic of my little guy Remington. "well not so little anymore"
> He is a black Lab. Big head, big heart and a big urge to dig, dig ,dig.
> This pic is when he was about 2 months old. He is five months now and weighs about 60 lbs. The vet said he will be about 110lbs when he's done growing. Hopefully he will be a bird dog. I have worked on the retreiving and he does great, but not with birds yet. Hopefully soon.


He is a real beauty. I have a special place in my heart for labs...Just love their personalities...


----------



## dakotaman

Beautiful Pup Bronzeback! 

Impressive photos Steel...I'd say she's fearless alright!! 

Can't wait to get the dogs together again Thunderhawk, I have to see Grady's neice!!

Well here's my partner. 2yo Chocolater Lab female. Hunting machine and spoiled rotten. Here she is after a hard hunt last fall.


----------



## ltfd596

This is my 7 month old Weimaraner... Tressel. Named after the best one of the best College football coaches of all times. I would like to note that once she gets a little bigger, my wife and I are planning on getting a GSP and name it .... Hayes. I am sure you see where I am going with this!

She is still learning. She points and retrieves well. Loves the water. She is always full of p!$$ and vinegar. Since my wife and I have no children... we consider her our baby. I didn't know you could get this attached to a dog... but I love her to death.


----------



## CoolWater

This is my lab mix, Sage, shortly after getting her from the Fremont Humane Society. I can't find my 'Sage' disk that has all my updated pictures. She's closing in on a year old next month. Not sure if many hunter's use mutts but I will say she has the instincts for it. She brings me presents rather often at the front door. Her only paperwork is the receipt from the shelter, but she's a good dog... well other than the chewing, oh yea, and the digging.... and there's the begging for food... uhm... the constant need for attention... wow maybe she isnt all that good after all!


----------



## ThunderHawk7

> I didn't know you could get this attached to a dog... but I love her to death.


Yep, it is a curse. I cannot believe how upset I get when Grady gets hurt or scuffs himself up hunting. Sad thing is, he would hunt himself to death if I let him. Nice looking dog Lt.

Dakota, I am really looking forward to next year. Grady, Bella, and your girl out there bustin the brush....We are putting the Kansas trip on hold for a year so Bella can mature a bit....So we will be hitting "the farm" a number of times....I am sure you will be able to make a few of the trips...


----------



## dakotaman

> Dakota, I am really looking forward to next year. Grady, Bella, and your girl out there bustin the brush....We are putting the Kansas trip on hold for a year so Bella can mature a bit....So we will be hitting "the farm" a number of times....I am sure you will be able to make a few of the trips...
> 06-26-2007 11:12 AM


You bet! Send me some pics of her. Is she solid liver too? With the names and the colors it might get confusing out there!!


----------



## Huntinbull

Coolwater,
i have found that mixed heritage (read that as Mutt) dogs are often the best companion and hunting dogs around. They may not be as single minded aout the game animal or bird, but will chase/follow/tree anything you want them to or point them at. 

What are you hoping to hunt over this dog?

Huntinbull


----------



## Bigun

Man these posts always make me smile. some great looking dogs. Here are two of my three. the top two are my female sadie she is a 3 year old brittany who has completed 3 out of 4 legs for her first AKC hunt title. the bottom two are pepper my newest addition she is a female GSP who born last september.


----------



## littleking

here's my britt


----------



## ThunderHawk7

She is looking good LK....Nice Pic..We just recently got my neighbors GSP to swim...She is Grady's "neice" she is going to be a good one!!!


Hawk


----------



## littleking

thanks, hard to keep her out of the water... shes a nut


----------



## Bigun

Hey LK When we gonna get the dogs together for some bird work? I have already started some training. Can't wait till fall.


----------



## littleking

anytime you want!!! let me know when/where


----------



## ohiogsp

Here is my dog pound. All gsp's and all have titles in AKC hunt testing. 

Here is B.A.









Here is Boozer. 









Here is Gracie the second dog backing in this pic. 









Last but not least is Hoyt. He is the second dog on the chain gang.


----------



## ltfd596

OHIOGSP,

Those are beautiful dogs. I love my Weim to death, but I still have a strong desire to get a GSP... maybe someday I can talk my wife into it.


----------



## ThunderHawk7

OhioGSP,

You have some beautiful dogs there. I love B.A.'s coat. Ya just gotta love GSP's.....


----------



## ohiogsp

Thanks guys. Everyone loves B.A. he looks great and I am running him to finish his Master Hunter title this fall so he is a very nice birddog.


----------



## lomssl

I hope this isn't a stupid quistion, I was wondering if Britts hunt rabbits?? thanks for any replies.


----------



## littleking

they will point them and trail them... mine does.


----------



## Trucked

These pics are separate ones believe it or not. Thats his point stance. If I move the "wing" he will crouch and point too. 

1 1/2 yrs old now. One of Biguns pups. Thanks again Bigun for my son.


----------



## Bigun

No problem Steve, Glad you still enjoy him.


----------

